
PyCon 2013 Videos - mace
http://pyvideo.org/category/33/pycon-us-2013
======
simonw
We've been collecting slides, videos and notes from PyCon on Lanyrd. Here's
our collection:

<http://lanyrd.com/2013/pycon/coverage/>

(Or browse from the schedule: <http://lanyrd.com/2013/pycon/schedule/> )

88 slide decks and 53 videos so far.

~~~
fijal
PyPy talk slides are missing (despite loading in the small window)
<http://lanyrd.com/2013/pycon/scdytr/>

~~~
simonw
Are you using Safari? There seems to be a bug with Speaker Deck where Safari
doesn't like the SSL certificate served for the images (Chrome on OS X works
fine). I've let Speaker Deck know about the problem.

------
danso
Anyone else think "Sweet Jesus" when this link turned out to be a list of very
interesting and widely appealing Python-related videos instead of something to
do with purported sexism?

~~~
Total_Meltdown
Yes. And in fact, you're the first person in these comments to mention the
subject at all.

~~~
gngeal
How many people are thinking of an issue for every persion than mentions it?

------
forsaken
Some amazing content in here.

Love the talk on how the internet works, it's a great intro for people who are
getting into the web.

Getting started with automated testing is a great intro for that subject as
well.

Also, kudos to the Pycon video team for getting these videos up less than a
week after the conference!

Note: Looks like the videos are still being uploaded.

~~~
lukeman
Yep, more will be coming online. Looks like you can track updates at
<http://twitter.com/NextDayVideo> until it's all up.

------
smrtinsert
For those of you looking for a refresher, there is a Linear Algebra class
coming up in June on Coursera that uses Python as the main language for a
variety of applications. I'm very excited for it, should be fun.

~~~
cma
Do you have a link to that? Couldn't find it through their search.

(edit: doh; of course Googling worked...
<https://www.coursera.org/course/matrix> )

------
cool-RR
Here's what I desperately want: A ranking of these videos so I could tell
which ones are the best. There are going to be so many and I don't have time
to go through them all. If people were able to vote on the ones they liked so
I could see just the top 20 videos, that would be superb.

~~~
bambambazooka
pyvideo.org is open source: <https://github.com/willkg/richard> you can
implement that feature and send a pull request

~~~
bambambazooka
or you could write your own app, that consumes the API
<http://pyvideo.org/api/v1/>

------
gojomo
For watching on an iOS device, I just discovered the 'Swift Player' app for
enabling 2x playback, swipe-10s-jump, and background audio playback for videos
on YouTube and elsewhere:

<http://tapparatus.com/swift>

------
jetsnoc
I really enjoyed Raymond Hettinger's keynote and his classful development in
Python session. Intermediate and advanced Python programmers should watch
these as soon as they are up!

------
s_husso
Anyone has a good recommendation on "must see" video from pycon? Most of them
look quite interesting (python at netflix, automated testing, Guido's keynote
etc.) but if someone has any suggestions please let me know :)

~~~
tocomment
It depends what you're interested in. I found these two the most interesting:

[http://pyvideo.org/video/1796/simplecv-computer-vision-
using...](http://pyvideo.org/video/1796/simplecv-computer-vision-using-python)

[http://ivory.idyll.org/blog/2013-pycon-awesome-big-data-
algo...](http://ivory.idyll.org/blog/2013-pycon-awesome-big-data-algorithms-
talk.html) (No video posted yet?)

------
dbarlett
The elasticsearch talk ([http://pyvideo.org/video/1784/elasticsearch-
part-1-indexing-...](http://pyvideo.org/video/1784/elasticsearch-
part-1-indexing-and-querying)) is fantastic. Can't wait for part 2.

~~~
jedberg
That's my voice at the beginning. :)

I was really excited about the talk which is why I volunteered to chair the
session. I was happy with the result!

------
dalke
How might I get these into an audio only form, preferably via an RSS feed?
(Although if I had the raw audio files I can make the RSS myself.)

------
hkmurakami
The recursiveness of PythonBrazil sponsoring PyCon is confusing me atm.

(Refer to the last page in the sponsor navigation)

~~~
briancurtin
PyCon reserves a few spaces in the expo hall for community organizations and
open source projects to run a booth free of charge.

PyAr (Argentina) also wanted to run a booth to interest people in heading down
there, especially because the conference occurs close to PythonBrazil, but we
were full when they asked.

~~~
fijal
For what is worth, next year would be cool if people were actually force to
man the booths. There were a few where there was literally noone there all the
time. All cool by me, but a waste of space given some people who asked didn't
get a booth.

------
languagehacker
Since my talk isn't up yet, I'll self-plug: MTO On Blast: Using language
models to identify endemic constructions in a hip hop gossip blog
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STikIKmsOy8>

------
ineedtosleep
It's great to see how far pyvideo's gone since early last year. It may be
because I'm still on the noob side of Python, but it's been an amazing
resource since my first visit.

------
frostnovazzz
Where's Guido's keynote?

~~~
packetslave
They're still processing and uploading videos. It'll be up soon, I imagine.

Edit: It JUST went up on YouTube and Lanyrd 10 minutes ago.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOQLVm0-8Yg>. Not sure why the downvotes.

------
mixmastamyk
I recommend downloading with youtube-dl etc. and watching in VLC at 1.5x etc.
Only way to get thru so many great videos in a reasonable time.

~~~
dchest
FYI, VLC accepts YouTube links in File > Open Network..., so you don't even
have to download them.

~~~
mixmastamyk
Very interesting... though there doesn't seem to be much buffer. Running at
1.5x I get to the end of the buffer often and it doesn't stream when it is
paused. :( Back to downloading.

------
tocomment
I'd love to see someone summarize these, just a couple paragraphs hitting the
key points, and URLs/libraries mentioned.

------
pepijndevos
Will the lightning talks also be uploaded? I heard there was a Docker talk.

------
swanson
Will there be video of TiP BoF posted?

~~~
juandg
No, TiP BoF is not recorded since is after hours

------
uribs
At what point are the big dongle sketches?

~~~
pekk
What is the point of asking this?

